# What is JB Weld



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Here in Oz there does not appear to be anything that is similar and available to the public. What can it be used for?


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

it's a putty when mixed gets rock hard.can even be drilled.just make sure surface is clean when applying


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

It is like a putty that hardens, you are able to join two pieces of metal or plastic/metal together. Some swear by it, but I have never used it as I don't trust it. It just might be in every ******* toolbox right next to the duct tape. LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

It is a 2 part epoxy resin in a putty form that when molded together mixes the two components and then that hardens very strong and makes a very strong bond. It also comes in two seperate liquid form tubes that can be mixed together and does the same thing. 

http://jbweld.net/products/jbweld.php


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't use this on something that you will want to take apart later!!!
You can drill, grind, and mold it.
Works great for glassbedding rifle actions too!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't use this on something that you will want to take apart later!!!
You can drill, grind, and mold it.
Works great for glassbedding rifle actions too!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

As noted, it's a 2-part epoxy.

However, it's one with a high metal content, making it suitable for machining, tapping for threads or heat transfer.


----------



## woodchipper (Aug 3, 2010)

its also hilariously cruel if you have a budy that likes to drink all your beer then pass out in a lawn chair when you are supposed to be doing a project... say like welding stands.. or maybe building a shed.... what you do is to put some liquid weld on a beer bottle and stick it between his legs so that it will stick to his shorts.... this is an awesome prank but dangerous... just be a little farther away than you deem appropriate to allow your buddy to wake up and get angry when he realizes that not only did he get a sunburn in his drunken coma... but now he has bottle crotch.lol


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive never used it personally but ssen its uses. Its like Super Glue for Iron man


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

OzArcher1 said:


> Here in Oz there does not appear to be anything that is similar and available to the public. What can it be used for?


as i also live in the act go out to cbc in fyshick they will able to get you some try repco and blackwoods thats were i have allways got it from:darkbeer:


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

devcon is also simlar to jb weld i have never had any problems getting either in oz or the act


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

OK, Thanks Everyone for the Info. Next silly question - Could you use this stuff to replace says an arc or mig welded joint


The way some of you guys were talking about it - I was thinking that it was some sort of chemical welding compound (as opposed to an epoxy bonding material)

:wink:


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i don't know about that!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

woodchipper said:


> its also hilariously cruel if you have a budy that likes to drink all your beer then pass out in a lawn chair when you are supposed to be doing a project... say like welding stands.. or maybe building a shed.... what you do is to put some liquid weld on a beer bottle and stick it between his legs so that it will stick to his shorts.... this is an awesome prank but dangerous... just be a little farther away than you deem appropriate to allow your buddy to wake up and get angry when he realizes that not only did he get a sunburn in his drunken coma... but now he has bottle crotch.lol


OUCH...but funny :wink:
You should have had a camera going at the time..LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

JB Weld is epoxy with a high metallic content. It is actually used for minor metal repairs on car engines--it can be drilled, tapped, machined, and resists car engine temps.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

In the past I have used it on cars to repair a hole in a gas tank, and fixed leaks in radiators more than once:thumbs_up
Also used it for bedding rifle stocks and scope rings.
Really useful stuff.

Kev


----------



## Thingypro3 (Sep 8, 2009)

used it on my release on the trigger part tht unscrews and i pulled it back one day and it cam off went inside found the jb weld put it on the trigger screwed it in to the release and it hasnt gave me a problem yet


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

I broke the groove and key that holds the the flywheel in place on the crankshaft on a motorcyle put it back together with jb weld no problems in about 3 years now
great stuff


----------



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

Possibly the greatest stuff ever!


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

*jb weld*

The stuff is awesome, it will bond virtually anything, like the guys said you can mold it machine it anything it is fun to see what you can do with it.


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

yes you can use it in place of a weld. but i wouldnt use it on a weld that was supporting a decent amount of weight.


----------



## Zonablazer (Aug 5, 2009)

Could it be used in place of the welds needed for the bow presses seen on the forums here? Might be an alternative to those who aren't welding inclined.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*JB Weld*

The neighbor was going to sell my son a motorcycle but took it for a quick ride first. He went over some large rocks and punched a hole the size of a quarter in the bottom of the case. He gave the motorcycle to my son, we drained whatever oil was left, cleaned off the case and used JB weld to patch it up. It lasted several years and never leaked. That JB is great stuff.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

If you guys ever saw the place the stuff is made, you'd think twice about how good it is...the place looks like the back shed of a hermit! LOL! but you are all correct...the stuff is amazing!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Zonablazer said:


> Could it be used in place of the welds needed for the bow presses seen on the forums here? Might be an alternative to those who aren't welding inclined.


I wouldn't trust it that far, good as it is.
If it let go.... ukey:

Kev


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*What is Jb weld*

"If you guys ever saw the place the stuff is made, you'd think twice about how good it is" 

I could say that about a few eating establishments where the food tastes great. :darkbeer:


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Zonablazer said:


> Could it be used in place of the welds needed for the bow presses seen on the forums here? Might be an alternative to those who aren't welding inclined.


There is no way I would trust the stuff in a manner in which failure meant someone could get physically hurt.

I've never been overly impressed with it myself. Seems to be rather brittle when hardend.


----------



## D-Cal (Jul 25, 2010)

It is good stuff, but like everything has a few limitations. 

I've used normal "JB Weld" to connect intercooler pipes and other automotive applications and it works well. You have to let it cure a full 12 hours, and the temperature has to be at moderately warm (21C/70F) for it to cure properly, otherwise it stays liquid. As a test I put the pipe between two overhead beams and hung my entire (not small) weight from the flange. 

It doesn't do well in places where you have a lot of either vibration or thermal expansion on one side of the joint but not the other. It was useless to fix a radiator leak. 

Like any adhesive, you have to prep the surfaces very well for it to work: clean off any oil or contaminants with a non-residue spray like brake cleaner or alchohol. 


The "JB Qwik" stuff is junk and nothing I've ever tried to bond with it has stayed together for very long.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> I wouldn't trust it that far, good as it is.
> If it let go.... ukey:
> 
> Kev


exactly
jb weld is good stuff but i dont trust it that much


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pc7*

Anothher option is PC 7. It comes in white and grey (blacK). It takes a little longer to set up, but works as good if not better. Used it to fix a differential case hole in my F150 one time.


----------



## sts3500 (Jan 17, 2010)

The stuff works great. I've used it to patch holes in the fuel tanks on our older work trucks that had rust holes and even used it on cracked or rotted oilpans. Sets fast and holds great.


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

There's stuff that can be had here in Oz that sounds very similar, it's called KneadIt; it's a 2-part epoxy that comes in a sausage-like roll with the 2 parts one inside the other. Like the name implies, you knead it to mix the 2 parts and it sets like stone, can be drilled, tapped etc. The big hardware places have it. Fantastic stuff, I never go bush without some in the toolbox.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

Shame on you for not ever using one of the greatest things ever invented. LOL


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

JB weld can be used to bond steel blades onto aluminum threaded ferules for homemade broadheads. It also works to haft steel directly on to poplar or hickory shafts. Make sure your surfaces are clean and roughed up. It is the "best" insert bond available, in my opinion.


----------

